# Burberry Prorsum "The Mason Warrior Bag" - Hot or Not?



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

Spotted: Serena van der Woodsen toting a metal studded bag from Burberry Prorsum called The Mason Warrior Bag. The metal studs look a bit hardcore for Serena’s sweet image. Perhaps it will come in handy when she eventually goes to battle with her arch-nemesis, Georgina Sparks. $3195 at Net-a-Porter.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 5, 2008)

*I would bury it, before I would be seen with it. Yuck *


----------



## Anthea (May 5, 2008)

I wonder how heavy it is with all that Metal. I don't think its my type of bag either.


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2008)

That is one horendous bag.


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

I'd love it but without all the metallic stuff on it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 5, 2008)

ick.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

I think the barnacle-encrusted bag was designed with the fashion victim in mind!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 5, 2008)

I don't know who Serena van der Woodsen is, but she's gorgeous! So much so that I don't even notice the bag. lol!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 5, 2008)

too much metal on that bag


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

not! it looks like some sort of celtic weapon.


----------



## Sleeptime (May 6, 2008)

Doesn't look good..


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2008)

It looks so heavy!! Thats one ugly bag.


----------



## Lia (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know who Serena van der Woodsen is, but she's gorgeous! So much so that I don't even notice the bag. lol! It's a character from Gossip Girl - she's played by Blake Lively. 
That bag is heinous;


----------



## magneticheart (May 6, 2008)

Not. It looks heavy.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

no thanks. i'd bury it too.


----------

